
Show HN: Bifocal News – Democracy-Driven News without Hidden Bias - justinmiller
https://bifocalnews.com
======
AnimalMuppet
Because an explicitly-designed filter bubble is what the world needs right
now...

~~~
justinmiller
Please see [https://bifocalnews.com/about](https://bifocalnews.com/about) for
the reasoning behind the goal of this site before making unproductive
criticism

~~~
AnimalMuppet
That looks very reasonable. But the HN headline seems _very_ misleading.

~~~
justinmiller
Thank you for the feedback, my apologies for the mis-direction. I changed the
headline to Democratic News without Hidden Bias

~~~
AnimalMuppet
OK, but if I understand correctly what you are trying to do, the word
"Democratic" is misleading, because you're not trying to present just one side
of the Democrat/Republican divide. You're trying to expose both sides to each
other.

BTW, I think this is a really important thing to do, and I wish you every
success.

~~~
justinmiller
Ah I see what you mean, I changed Democratic to Democracy-Driven. You are
absolutely right that most people would assume the political party. Thank you
for the support!

